# HP Laptop Envy DV7 15"



## grumpops (Mar 2, 2007)

Started about a month ago...and I'm almost certain it followed a Windows Update.
I have this computer set to download but ask me what updates to install...I didn't want any part of the NSA/CIA developed Windows 10.
(Considering the cost of every Windows Operating System since the beginning, the fact they were giving it away for free should have caused some questions in anyone's mind)

But I digress.

No matter where I set volume...almost immediately the MUTE light comes on over the f6 key which is "mute"...I turn the volume back up, and poof...muted again.
Playing something with sound is not required to make it drop to MUTE.
It will happen, on it's own, anywhere from 30 seconds to five minutes later but it IS going to happen every time.

There are a few "solutions" out there. Mostly involving going through Device Manager, opening the sound and then unchecking "allow programs to control this device" or something like that...doesn't matter...changes nothing.
There is no "adjustment" I can make to fix this.

If Microsatan came up with a patch to fix it, it's not been downloaded to my computer yet.

None of the "fixes" I've seen online fix anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Microsoft stole the idea of giving away the Windows OS from Apple. not from the CIA. You can change or edit Windows 10 from Phoning Home
I have seen this Muting problem before and it is caused by Malware/Virus. 
Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help *and do those things and post in that section of the forum and not here please.


----------



## grumpops (Mar 2, 2007)

Run DDS
I get 

This program not designed to run in compatability mode.
Ok...don't know when anything was set to run programs in that manner.
This thing has been naught more than a boat anchor since those updates about a month back.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you right click a *.exe* file and choose *Properties* and go to the *Compatibility* tab, you can put a check in the box to run the program in _Compatibility Mode_ for earlier OS's, Like 7 or XP. 
This program cannot be run in _Compatibility mode,_ but should be Right clicked and *Run As Administrator. *


----------

